# Question regarding DME supply DOS



## mgrbama@nctv.com (Mar 18, 2015)

According to CMS regs it looks to me the DOS should be the date the beneficiary receives the supplies NOT the invoice date? Am I correct? Or am I reading more into it than I should be? Here is what I am referring to from CMS website:
"The date delivered on the POD must be the date that the DMEPOS item was received by the beneficiary or designee. The date of delivery may be entered by the beneficiary, designee or the supplier. When the supplier?s delivery documents have both a supplier-entered date and a beneficiary or beneficiary?s designee signature date on the POD document, the beneficiary or beneficiary?s designee-entered date is the date of service. In instances where the supplies are delivered directly by you, the date the beneficiary received the DMEPOS supply must be the date of service on the claim."

Can someone explain this to me so I understand it a little better? All help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## ehanna (Mar 18, 2015)

mgrbama@nctv.com said:


> According to CMS regs it looks to me the DOS should be the date the beneficiary receives the supplies NOT the invoice date? Am I correct? Or am I reading more into it than I should be? Here is what I am referring to from CMS website:
> "The date delivered on the POD must be the date that the DMEPOS item was received by the beneficiary or designee. The date of delivery may be entered by the beneficiary, designee or the supplier. When the supplier?s delivery documents have both a supplier-entered date and a beneficiary or beneficiary?s designee signature date on the POD document, the beneficiary or beneficiary?s designee-entered date is the date of service. In instances where the supplies are delivered directly by you, the date the beneficiary received the DMEPOS supply must be the date of service on the claim."
> 
> Can someone explain this to me so I understand it a little better? All help is appreciated. Thank you.



When the patient either picks up or is delivered the equipment or supply a signed delivery ticket should be gotten. The date of service is always the date the product was received by the patient. If you are drop shipping something (diapers for example) the shipping invoice has the delivery date and you would use that. We got a signature and date on every piece of equipment picked up or delivered. Failure to do so, in an audit situation, would be very costly as you would be paying Medicare back all the monies received. The delivery ticket is your proof that you have indeed provided the equipment and is vital.

I hope this helps


----------



## mgrbama@nctv.com (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you very much. It is very helpful.


----------

